# T-Shirts



## appalachianarbo (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm getting new shirts made. Any pointers you can give me? Cotton? Cotton-poly blend? Screen printing? Art setup fees? Brand of shirt?

Any help you can give me is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 21, 2008)

First off stay away from T-shirts.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jun 21, 2008)

What do you recommend? Suit and tie or no shirt at all?


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 21, 2008)

appalachianarbo said:


> What do you recommend? Suit and tie or no shirt at all?



Ha ha. No, what I recommend is thin button up shirts with a 65/35 polyester-cotton blend. The are way cooler, dry quicker, much tougher and they look better. Ain't nothin hotter than a dang T-shirt. We have ours embroidered with our logo and instantly look less like riff raff.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm open to anything. Do you have a pic? How do they hold up to abuse? What's the price like compared to tees? Thanks


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 21, 2008)

i like that mckee.

now im thinking of getting some nice khaki like lightweight ones.

thx


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 21, 2008)

appalachianarbo said:


> I'm open to anything. Do you have a pic? How do they hold up to abuse? What's the price like compared to tees? Thanks



Google Red Kap Industries. That is where I get ours.


----------



## southsoundtree (Sep 22, 2008)

shop around. Prices vary greatly. Get a look at the actual shirt, in your hands, before getting any custom printing done. Look some of their finished products.


----------

